# Sick fish in Gulf confirmed by NOAA



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the link to the article.. 

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110525...-fish-Gulf?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anybody ever thought it is due to overcrowded reefs, kinda like disease running rampent in the gheto do to bad and overcrowded living conditions?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

come on now people say the gulf is over fished now some say to crowed which is it.
Open your eyes our very own government along with crooked company's dumped corexit all over our beautiful Gulf of Mexico and then lied to our faces again! And said (Welp Looks like its all cleaned up)nuttin to see here go back to your televisions and watch our shows..
Don't you think there is a BIG reason corexit is banned around the worldLets not forget about the oysters as well 
http://www.floridatoday.com/article...chicola-Bay-area-near-St-George-Island-bridge


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Good advice in that article oil spill or not*

The agency is telling anglers to toss fish that have lesions, fin rot or discolored skin back into the Gulf and to be careful about handling them.

That just makes good sense, have seen sick fish for years. Not many but several. Could it be that we are finding them sickly because we are really looking hard?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Justify it any way we wont DAh Nile is not just a river that runs threw Egypt, fact is i haven't been seeing this for years nore has most of the fisherman i know that work the gulf on a regular basis .


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Cathunter you sure do work hard at finding anything wrong that can possibly kill our tourism economy and I'm goin with the reefs are overpopulated. I mean it may not seem like it to the "Scientist" that cruise out in the gulf and drop off the side of the boat over a sandbar and don't see any "REEF" fish but if they did their research properly they would know better. Earlier this year a friend of mine was catching ARS on topwater fishing for trout over grass flats. That tells me there is a population issue for sure or they were just really lost.

If it makes you feel better I guess we could blame overpopulation of reef fish on BP because after all it was them that shut down the season last year stopping the harvest causing more fish. 

Do you really think the EVIL big oil company BP wanted to spill oil hell no it cost them money. Use your head the reason they are having "record returns" is because the amount of crude used worldwide has increased drastically between countries like china and india comming into the world in terms of productivity.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

it says the bacteria is "common to the gulf"...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Cathunter you sure do work hard at finding anything wrong that can possibly kill our tourism economy and I'm goin with the reefs are overpopulated. I mean it may not seem like it to the "Scientist" that cruise out in the gulf and drop off the side of the boat over a sandbar and don't see any "REEF" fish but if they did their research properly they would know better. Earlier this year a friend of mine was catching ARS on topwater fishing for trout over grass flats. That tells me there is a population issue for sure or they were just really lost.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I guess we could blame overpopulation of reef fish on BP because after all it was them that shut down the season last year stopping the harvest causing more fish.
> 
> Do you really think the EVIL big oil company BP wanted to spill oil hell no it cost them money. Use your head the reason they are having "record returns" is because the amount of crude used worldwide has increased drastically between countries like china and india comming into the world in terms of productivity.


Maybe the rediculously tight regulations are why the polulation is so high..
And it's not the oil that would cause this type of damage, its the MAN MADE dispersant.. Mother nature can deal with Natural things that the earth produces in its own way, but cannot fully handle a man made substance without some kind of "side effects". :whistling:As for effecting the economy, do you want everyone just to overlook everything and blatantly say "everything is perfect!" ?? If a group of tourists, come down and go on an offshore charter, and catch infected fish, they are going to ask questions. Should the boats crew say "oh, it's natural but its not safe to eat them or possibly touch them."?



Wharf Rat said:


> it says the bacteria is "common to the gulf"...


If it is so common, then why does nobody seem to know what the hell it is? Captains that have fished the gulf for years and years say they have never seen anything like it. If they knew what it was, why has it taken so long to know what it was, and need scientific testing just to see what it is?


Nobody has been seeing this crap often, IF AT ALL before the BP spill. And they think that all of which is is happening now, after the spill, is just a COINCIDENCE? BS.:thumbdown: I'm not saying the spill was intentional, but there is no doubt that the use of the dispersant was a POOR environmental decision.

I'm not bashing anyone, just giving my point of view..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cathunter, you fish commercially, right? Someone gets sick from eating a rotten snapper, reckon they'll sue because ya'll knowingly fished for contaminated fish? I mean, if they are that toxic and you truly believe that, you are selling possible death. Right??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Cathunter you sure do work hard at finding anything wrong that can possibly kill our tourism economy and I'm goin with the reefs are overpopulated. I mean it may not seem like it to the "Scientist" that cruise out in the gulf and drop off the side of the boat over a sandbar and don't see any "REEF" fish but if they did their research properly they would know better. Earlier this year a friend of mine was catching ARS on topwater fishing for trout over grass flats. That tells me there is a population issue for sure or they were just really lost.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I guess we could blame overpopulation of reef fish on BP because after all it was them that shut down the season last year stopping the harvest causing more fish.
> 
> Do you really think the EVIL big oil company BP wanted to spill oil hell no it cost them money. Use your head the reason they are having "record returns" is because the amount of crude used worldwide has increased drastically between countries like china and india comming into the world in terms of productivity.


My few pictures and threads on here is a small drop in the bucket compared to the media and news paper prints my friend, i post and ask questions here because iam a local fisherman with unanswered questions and as far as iam concerned this book is not closed and the case is not solved.

Thank you austin, of course Bp didn't intentionally sink that rig nore is any one trying to stop tourist season but we don't need to stick our heads in the sand and lie to our selves about whats down there, From what i have seen most of the fish that are sick are coming from the west iv seen very few from the east with symptoms..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Cathunter, you fish commercially, right? Someone gets sick from eating a rotten snapper, reckon they'll sue because ya'll knowingly fished for contaminated fish? I mean, if they are that toxic and you truly believe that, you are selling possible death. Right??


looks like you struck the nail on the head, iv got a job to do just like you and we do every thing to make sure the fish are safe this our future at stake and we need answers not lies and speculations..Theres no better place to look for answers then here with all the local eyes on the water..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

From the article

"A week ago, LSU scientists determined that lesions on red snapper found within 20 miles of Orange Beach, Ala., were infected with two bacteria common in the Gulf environment — Vibrio vulnificus and Photobacterium damselae.
Cowan said Photobacterium damselae could be responsible for a massive fish loss and can pose serious health problems for humans under certain situations. The bacteria can enter the human body through cuts during handling of diseased fish and if consumed raw.
But John Stein, director of NOAA Fisheries seafood testing program, said the bacteria are susceptible to heat."

Please explain the link between this and dispersant.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> ....we need answers not lies and speculations....


And you KNOW the cause of the legions and sickness. You can prove it and back it up, not just get on here and type your OPINION, and call it fact....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> From the article
> 
> "A week ago, LSU scientists determined that lesions on red snapper found within 20 miles of Orange Beach, Ala., were infected with two bacteria common in the Gulf environment — Vibrio vulnificus and Photobacterium damselae.
> Cowan said Photobacterium damselae could be responsible for a massive fish loss and can pose serious health problems for humans under certain situations. The bacteria can enter the human body through cuts during handling of diseased fish and if consumed raw.
> ...


Another good point, if there are any scientist reading how about a answer to this question..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My concern is too many people see the legions and growths and AUTOMATICALLY it was BP and the dispersant. They see something they don't know what it is near a marina...AUTOMATICALLY, it was the BP Boogeyman. It's so easy to blame BP and not look further. Then when scientist don't give the results you want to hear, it's "BP BOUGHT EM'". A simple path of least resistance. Take the easy way out and blame everything on BP. It's soooo much easier to do that. The greatest enemy we have to fear is fear itself. Fear and ignorance. The media is the Crown King of that. Don't be a sheep....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Downtime are u affiliated with the oil company's? iv noticed in my experience that people who protect Bp and its way of covering the spill up in some how or another work for a oil company not all just most..Just asking.. you ask about my about my career now a question about yours..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I work with a natural gas pipeline company. Proud of it too. Because I want the truth I am affiliated with BP? You make it clear I shouldn't dissagree. I should mindlessly follow the "crucify BP crowd". I also work with gas analysis. I don't ASSUME anything. I deal with facts, not boogeymen.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> I work with a natural gas pipeline company. Proud of it too. Because I want the truth I am affiliated with BP? You make it clear I shouldn't dissagree. I should mindlessly follow the "crucify BP crowd". I also work with gas analysis. I don't ASSUME anything. I deal with facts, not boogeymen.


No further questions your honor..j/k fact is some bottom fish are a little unhealthy and if i could get on a noaa boat and volunteer my time for research i would..


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cathunter

you work off of D. Waters snapper quota and boat right?

Mark


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> No further questions your honor..


Yep, break out the pitchforks and torches and hang the evil ol' feller who wants truth. Keep following the easy path....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Cathunter
> 
> you work off of D. Waters snapper quota and boat right?
> 
> Mark


No i don't work with Donnie, iv only met him once, very funny guy though.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Could one of the "scientist" on here explain what *exactly* it is about the dispersant Corexit that causes problems in the environment along with a listing of what those problems are?? Or provide a link to a peer-reviewed scientific journal that explains the link between the dispersant and lesions on fish?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Could one of the "scientist" on here explain what *exactly* it is about the dispersant Corexit that causes problems in the environment along with a listing of what those problems are?? Or provide a link to a peer-reviewed scientific journal that explains the link between the dispersant and lesions on fish?


Be careful, don't ask questions, they'll wanna lynch you too......


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Could one of the "scientist" on here explain what *exactly* it is about the dispersant Corexit that causes problems in the environment along with a listing of what those problems are?? Or provide a link to a peer-reviewed scientific journal that explains the link between the dispersant and lesions on fish?


just Google Corexit 9527A and corexit 9500 you wont have too look far..then read about the spill in Veracuz, Mexico then exxon valdez


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> just Google Corexit 9527A and corexit 9500 you wont have too look far..then read about the spill in Veracuz, Mexico then exxon valdez


I didn't post my question on the "search google" forum, I posted it on here where some of my friends and neighbors are throwing around accusations and jumping to conclusions about the use of the dispersant. I just want to know what specific sources ya'll are basing these "facts" on. 

When I Google "Corexit MSDS" I get results that tell me it contains the same active ingredients as Windex, that it breaks down in a matter of days when exposed to air, and that it is not a known to accumulate in the environment. 

As far as it being "banned" in some European countries, so is some types of American corn, wine, beef, cheese, pork, fish...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Time for the next story yet?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here we go again..


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, deflection is a common reaction when faced with discomfort :shifty:

Has anyone else noticed the general area of the reports of these sick fish is the same affected by the reported low oxygen levels last summer.
Wouldn't low oxygen in the water stress the fish at least as much (if not more) as any oil or other chemical in the water.

Why hasn't that been discussed as a stress factor to these fish?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

The headline is misleading at best, and still no recs or charters have reported catching these fish and I have fished the same area now a few days every week since March. A lot of commercial guys haven't seen them either I am told so it is great to know that the media does not care to clarify what is actually going on.

My last 2 day was below but add another 400lbs of reef fish and a quarter ton of tuna or so, yet the sick fish evade me time and again


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We caught this snapper on tuesday. Fish was caught south east of orange beach in 250'.


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

Looks like you got some fin rot there buddy. Hope you don't have any open cuts or sores.


----------



## dogdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

Its because of all of the Snapper that are injured while catching and then released. They get sick and then spread it. They should just let you keep the first 2 snapper you catch per person and make catch and release an exception rather than the rule. No more size limits. Encourage people to stop fishing for snapper when they've reached the limit and fish for other things. Overpopulation around structures is probably another huge cause. We don't know what we are doing as far as managing fish-what is right for one species is wrong for others.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the school will be reduced over the next few weeks, overpopulation should come close into balance once june 1st gets here.......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

dogdoc said:


> Its because of all of the Snapper that are injured while catching and then released. They get sick and then spread it. They should just let you keep the first 2 snapper you catch per person and make catch and release an exception rather than the rule. No more size limits. Encourage people to stop fishing for snapper when they've reached the limit *and fish for other things.* Overpopulation around structures is probably another huge cause. We don't know what we are doing as far as managing fish-what is right for one species is wrong for others.


 
You are a funny guy. The Snapper eats literally from the time he is born until the time he dies. They will take over a reef and chase all other species off because they eat all available food sources. If you drop a big Grouper bait there is a great chance a mondo Snapper will inhale it anyway.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Surf Bunny said:


> Looks like you got some fin rot there buddy. Hope you don't have any open cuts or sores.


I was thinking it looked like that fish just barely got away from flipper...


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Need to eat an Apple a Day.

Hey, If the fish are getting sick from bacteria that is common in the Gulf. Maybe we need to keep these fish and discard them once onshore. If in fact it is a bacteria, seems to me we need to remove the sick fish from the population and not release them to get other fish infected. No we don't need to eat them either. I will say this. I have fished in the Gulf for 15yrs. or so. I have seen the skin lensions on a Red Snapper before. Maybe on 3 fish at the most during this time. How many of this sick fish will appear after June 1st. More people on the water will increase the chance of catching a sick fish. 
I have talked to someone that says the dispersants that were used is some VERY BAD stuff and is causing greater harm on the enviroment than anticipated.. 200 million gallons of oil does not get eatin by oil eating microbes at the rate in which the oil disappeared. If you remember the Gulf was closed to all boating activity for quiet some time. Not just closed to fishing but closed to all boating. 


"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sea Monkey said:


> I have fished in the Gulf for 15yrs. or so. I have seen the skin lensions on a Red Snapper before. Maybe on 3 fish at the most during this time. "GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


I have spoken with other old time red snapper fisherman 40 plus years that say they have seen similar fin rot on red snapper before.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I have spoken with other old time red snapper fisherman 40 plus years that say they have seen similar fin rot on red snapper before.


No way....BP only blew out this one well. How could they possibly have seen this before!?!?!?! The BP boogeyman been around that long!?!?!?!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Another good point, if there are any scientist reading how about a answer to this question..


the chemicals dont have to cause the skin lesions... dispersant might cripple the fish's immune system to fight against bacteria and then infection can set in......kinda like what AIDS does to humans...nobody dies of AIDS..they die of the disease they get from a weakened immune system as a result of AIDS


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know how much blame I want to say is bp fault either oil or cortex the amount of each could be increased by 10 fold and it would be like me spitting food coloring into a pool and hoping to change the color. Dilation and saturation of particles into a solution is just physics and chemistry. Most reports seem to be in the area offshore of orange beach 20ish miles which was not an area of very high concentration of oil. 

Reports agree that fish are infected with common bacteria. I relate this to all of us are covered with MRSA but usually only a problem for old or sickly.

Questions that should be answered, why only snapper? I haven't seen pictures of other reef fish with problems this doesn't make me think it was an environmental poison like cortex or oil mingos and trigger are smaller so the dose per body weight would be more but they are not being found? If you want to argue problem is bigger fish accumulate more then why not lots of 
grouper? 

I think we may weaken the immune systems when venting during catch and 
release. You can't think popping holes (instant access for infection) into tired stressed fish is heathy for them. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Awwwww hellllll...*

OK line up 1,000 people and strip off their clothes and look them over. Lesions? Hell yes. You will find all kind of anomalies and sores and other disgusting stuff.

Same with fish, or deer, or birds. I've seen fish before and after the BP spill that had a funny look to their flesh or bodies. What did I do? Crab bait or tossed them back. 

Let's all scream the sky is falling one more time. Just because we can.

I'm eating all the snapper and bottom fish I can -- except for the ones that look bad.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they say none found in florida, only alamaba


----------



## soredfish (Nov 21, 2007)

how exacty does a bacterial infection, or a red tide outbreak for that matter, automatically mean that the only explanation is that it is either a direct result of 
the horizon disaster or global warming??


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> OK line up 1,000 people and strip off their clothes and look them over. Lesions? Hell yes. You will find all kind of anomalies and sores and other disgusting stuff.
> 
> Same with fish, or deer, or birds. I've seen fish before and after the BP spill that had a funny look to their flesh or bodies. What did I do? Crab bait or tossed them back.
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20110526/ARTICLE/110529545


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've fished my whole life in freshwater and have seen such lesions many times. The causes?? Who knows why they have them for sure but I do know one thing. The vast majority I've seen were in heavily regulated, over-populated fisheries.

I'm all for protecting the resource "within our abilities" but mother nature is in charge and will show us in one way or another exactly how things will and should be. It's up to us all to watch and learn. Otherwise we'll do more harm than good.


----------

